# Vietnamese: chẳng bao lâu



## Praeteriens

I'm learning vietnamese.This is how i translated the sentence _*"**But, inevitably, one bottle led to another and before long, he became an alcoholic.**"*_:
_
Nhưng, không thể tránh khỏi, một chai dẫn đến chai khác, và chẳng bao lâu anh ấy đã trở thành được một người nghiện rượu._

I was told that my translation is wrong, and "_chẳng bao lâu_" part is somehow especially ridiculuos. Is that so? What is the correct translation, then?


----------



## sleepwalkervn

Praeteriens said:


> I'm learning vietnamese.This is how i translated the sentence _*"**But, inevitably, one bottle led to another and before long, he became an alcoholic.**"*_:
> _
> Nhưng, không thể tránh khỏi, một chai dẫn đến chai khác, và chẳng bao lâu anh ấy đã trở thành được một người nghiện rượu._
> 
> I was told that my translation is wrong, and "_chẳng bao lâu_" part is somehow especially ridiculuos. Is that so? What is the correct translation, then?



  Dear Praeteriens!
I do not know how entire part is but in your case, we'll translate like below:
"Nhưng, như một lẽ tất yếu anh ta trở thành một con nghiện rượu (sâu rượu) sau khi nốc hết chai này sang chai khác"

Maybe, you should recheck inevitably's meaning.

Sleepwalkervn
Best regards


----------



## Praeteriens

Damn. I suck. Well, all dictionaries i checked(online ones such as Google, Wiktionary and others, paper ones i have) translate _*"inevitably"*_ as _"chắc hẳn"_, _"chắc chắn"_, _"không thể tránh được"_ or _"không tránh khỏi"_.

So, _"dẫn đến"_ doesnt mean *"to lead to"*, _"__chẳng bao lâu"_ -*"before long, soon"* and _"anh ấy đã trở thành được"_ - *"he became"*?

And is it possible to remake the sentence like this:_"Nhưng, như một lẽ tất yếu, sau khi nốc hết chai này sang chai khác, anh ta trở thành một con sâu rượu."?_

Also, as far as i know, _"sau khi"_ means "after". Are you sure it is needed? Because original phrase doesnt imply some specific event, after which he instantly became an alcoholic.

Thank you for you help. A lot.


----------



## sleepwalkervn

Praeteriens said:


> Damn. I suck. Well, all dictionaries i checked(online ones such as Google, Wiktionary and others, paper ones i have) translate _*"inevitably"*_ as _"chắc hẳn"_, _"chắc chắn"_, _"không thể tránh được"_ or _"không tránh khỏi"_.
> 
> So, _"dẫn đến"_ doesnt mean *"to lead to"*, _"__chẳng bao lâu"_ -*"before long, soon"* and _"anh ấy đã trở thành được"_ - *"he became"*?
> 
> And is it possible to remake the sentence like this:_"Nhưng, như một lẽ tất yếu, sau khi nốc hết chai này sang chai khác, anh ta trở thành một con sâu rượu."?_
> 
> Also, as far as i know, _"sau khi"_ means "after". Are you sure it is needed? Because original phrase doesnt imply some specific event, after which he instantly became an alcoholic.
> 
> Thank you for you help. A lot.



Well, let's me reply you:

To lead to means "dẫn đến"
Before long, soon means " chẳng bao lâu"
But "he became", it is passive. In Vietnamese we say either " anh ấy trở thành" or " anh ấy được". Never says like "anh ấy trở thành được"

I like your new translation indeed and I think it is best sentence.

The last thing, "sau khi" does not just mean "after". In your case, "sau khi" is used to refer to the consequence of his situation. 

I am very proud when you are interested in Vietnamse. So feel free to contact me if you might need help.
<->

Sleepwalkervn
Best regards


----------



## newname

Praeteriens said:


> I'm learning vietnamese.This is how i translated the sentence _*"**But, inevitably, one bottle led to another and before long, he became an alcoholic.**"*_:
> _
> Nhưng, không thể tránh khỏi, một chai dẫn đến chai khác, và chẳng bao lâu anh ấy đã trở thành được một người nghiện rượu._
> 
> I was told that my translation is wrong, and "_chẳng bao lâu_" part is somehow especially ridiculuos. Is that so? What is the correct translation, then?



The person either doesn't speak Vietnamese well or he's not English. Ignore him/her.

'Một chai dẫn đến chai khác' sounds unnatural. We would say, ' (Uống) được một chai thì chai thứ hai khó gì; uống hết chai này đến chai khác'.
One bottle inevitably led to another = Uống được một chai tất uống hai chai, ba chai = uống được một chai thì tất uống mãi (tất = inevitably)

Here's my translation:
Nhưng đã uống được một chai tất uống hai ba chai _và chẳng bao lâu anh ấy đã trở thành được một người nghiện rượu._ 

Thân chào.


----------



## Praeteriens

newname said:


> The person either doesn't speak Vietnamese well or he's not English. Ignore him/her.
> 
> 'Một chai dẫn đến chai khác' sounds unnatural. We would say, ' (Uống)  được một chai thì chai thứ hai khó gì; uống hết chai này đến chai khác'.
> One bottle inevitably led to another = Uống được một chai tất uống hai  chai, ba chai = uống được một chai thì tất uống mãi (tất = inevitably)
> 
> Here's my translation:
> Nhưng đã uống được một chai tất uống hai ba chai _và chẳng bao lâu anh ấy đã trở thành được một người nghiện rượu._
> 
> Thân chào.



Thanks for the answer. Does _"tất"_ convey the sense of inevitability, of something absolutely unavoidable, when there is no other possible outcome?

The phrase _"The person either doesn't speak Vietnamese well or he's not English."_ doesnt really make sense to me.

I have absolutely no idea about the meaning of _"chai thứ hai khó gì"_.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## newname

I am trying to help you with the Vietnamese language only. So don't pay attention to my English.

Trong tiếng Việt người ta thường nói 'Uống được một chai thì hai chai khó gì' để khuyên ngăn người khác đừng thử uống dù chỉ là một chút rượu vì rượu dễ làm người ta bị nghiện ngập. Người ta cũng nói ' Uống một cốc thì hai hay ba cốc có khó gì'.

'Uống được một chai thì chai thứ hai khó gì' là cách nói vắn tắt. Nói một cách đầy đủ thì là: Uống được một chai rồi thì uống chai thứ hai không khó (vì đã nghiện rồi thì không thấy uống nhiều rượu khó khăn.)

Tái bút
'tất' nghĩa là 'inevitable'.

Thân mến.


----------



## Praeteriens

Cảm ơn bạn. Mặc dù tôi vẫn không hiểu nghĩa của "[có] khó gì"([have] difficult what? Hm.), câu trả lời này của bạn giúp ích được rất nhiều.


----------



## newname

Praeteriens said:


> Cảm ơn bạn. Mặc dù tôi vẫn không hiểu nghĩa của "[có] khó gì"([have] difficult what? Hm.), câu trả lời này của bạn giúp ích được rất nhiều.



'Uống một hai chai có khó gì' không phải là một câu hỏi, và được dùng rất nhiều trong giao tiếp hàng ngày. Thay vì nói:
Học tiếng Anh dễ.
Thì ta nói:
Học tiếng Anh có khó gì (đâu).
Để làm cho câu nói thêm phần hấp dẫn ()
Thêm các ví dụ:
Chiếc máy bay này rất kém. -> Chiếc máy bay này mà tốt cái gì.
Nhà hàng này ăn rất ngon. -> Nhà hàng này mà ngon cái gì

Vậy thì:
Gì (đâu) theo sau một tính từ/trạng từ làm cho câu trở thành câu phủ định
Tốt gì (đâu) = không tốt
đẹp gì = không đẹp
và vân vân.

Thân mến.


----------



## Praeteriens

À, thành ngữ thông tục à? Cảm ơn. Nếu bạn trở nên quan tâm đến những tiếng nga hoặc ukraina, bạn có thể hỏi trực tiếp tôi bất cứ lúc nào.


----------



## Tennis

привет, ты уже нашёл ответ на твой собственный вопрос. Вот это самый лучший перевод твоего анлийского предложения. Я тоже бы так перевёл, только без "но" потому что английское "но" не играет решающей роли в этом случае и кроме того вьетнамское предложение звучит по-моему лучше без него.
"Như một lẽ tất yếu, sau khi nốc hết chai này sang chai khác, anh ta trở thành một con sâu rượu."?


----------

